

Show HN: Electronic Voting System - NwmG
http://muse.union.edu/seniorproject-goodricn/

======
danvesma
its an interesting project, but being as how the the topic of the project
relates to security, democracy and ease-of-use, I think there is a point
relating to each that would be worth addressing if you've not yet submitted
this for assessment:

1\. Security: i know its a demo, but 'admin' and 'password'? No two-factor for
admin login? nor biometrics? not even https?

2\. Democracy: Candidate 3 is disadvantaged by the fact that their button is
partially off screen when there is plenty of room to show all three (ideally
in a randomised order)

3\. Ease of use: Some visual feedback about what was happening with the
fingerprint scanner would be really helpful. You held your finger there for
what felt like a minute and if I couldn't see something on screen I think I'd
have given up and walked off or found someone to help.

~~~
NwmG
Thanks for the comment. Those are all great ideas. The coding was completed in
8 weeks so I really was crunched for time especially simply getting all the
hardware to interface. I am continuing some work on it in my free time and all
of these are fantastic ideas. There is now HTTPS on the web now, I like the
idea of 2 factor for admin login quite a bit. as to point 2 and 3, I recognize
the fact that the UI is/was fairly lacking and is definitely something that is
a high priority for the project.

